# Tatuaje Monster Series #3 " THE FACE"



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Pete just posted this pic online, figured I'd share it




It will be the 3rd installment of the "Monster Series" of cigars released every Halloween. This one is called "The Face" after Leatherface.


----------



## NonSpecific (Dec 12, 2009)

That looks pretty damn good!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

the cigar is 6 3/8 x 56 and will come unbanded


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll take a 3er!~ LOL My B&M won't get them, so I don't have to worry bout it. Looks like a cool smoke tho!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Edit: There are two posts... I am no longer confused.


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Have to say, they do look good :dr I'm sure they will be hard to find yet again though :r


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

This years monster release will be huge......


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

jadeg001 said:


> Edit: There are two posts... I am no longer confused.


I deleted the other one at Ben's request.


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

What were the other 2 in the series?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

iMarc said:


> What were the other 2 in the series?


The Frank - 2 yrs ago
The Drac - Last year
The Boris - Last year (simular to the Frank)


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

To be honest, I think they are hideous looking. But if there were inspired by Leatherface, they are on the right track. Just because they look scary doesn't mean they won't be a fabulous smoke.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> I deleted the other one at Ben's request.


Thanks Dave.



> To be honest, I think they are hideous looking. But if there were inspired by Leatherface, they are on the right track. Just because they look scary doesn't mean they won't be a fabulous smoke.


It is a Leatherface themed cigar, obviously shouldn't be pretty. I love the idea/marketing.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Sweet.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

Now we have 6 months to wait to see if we can find them.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Luckily a B&M near me has a large selection of Tats, and they got at least one box of Dracs last year. I guess there aren't many Tat smokers around here either, cause they had that box of Dracs until near Christmas.


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

Pete Johnson is a cigar marketing wiz. Like shooting fish in a barrel!


----------



## axi (Aug 6, 2008)

Pete also mentioned the blend would be strong to mimic him.


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

This has been released, right? Anyone seen / had one?

-Fauzi


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Damn you, Pete Johnson! Another year of jumping through hoops to try and land a Monster!!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Finding them doesn't really concern me. Lets just hope it's better than the Drac was... 

I believe Pete can redeem himself!

Thanks for posting up the pics Ben.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, at least I can say that I've seen pictures of them since I don't think I'll be able to get my hands on them.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Sorry guys but who cares unless your a collector of Tats? Another marketing exercise.:dunno:



> Pete also mentioned the blend would be strong to mimic him.


 Strong & no doubt lacking finesse.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

ShortyStogie said:


> This has been released, right? Anyone seen / had one?
> 
> -Fauzi


It will be released a couple weeks before Halloween.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Id like to get some, Im not much of a collector but I think the monster series could be worth it. How much did the dracs and franks go for? $400+ a box?


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

don't you love Halloween? new cigars, free candy, and all the women dress like whores.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Dread said:


> How much did the dracs and franks go for? $400+ a box?


Nooooo.... More like $160 a box.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh thats nothing, I thought these were supposed to be ridiculously expensive along with hard to find


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

If only I could buy them anywhere. None of the b&ms around me carry any tat stuff.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

I saw them at the IPCPR. They have a band but it is made of tobacco (the lighter brown shade near the head, it just doesn't have any writing on it).

If memory serves me correct, there are 13 to a box at $13 a piece (MSRP of course) and they used to just go to 13 shops but I think that has long been different.

They also had the Boris (after the actor who played Frankenstein) the first year of the Monster series and they released some last year so I wonder if the case will be the same.

To date, I have yet to be able to try ANY of Tat's limited edition stuff, not for a lack of trying.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Another

*"Sell the Sizzle" campaign*....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Another bells and whistle campaign. I don't know any one that liked The Tat The Drac or Boris other than the novelty of owning it. I guess if your a collector you have got to have the whole set.:mmph:


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

The only one out of the series I've had is the Frank but if the face is as good as that I'll buy a box. A lot of people on other boards say the other (drac etc) wasn't near as good. We'll see. BTW, anybody got any Franks they want to part with?:tongue1:


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

The Drac has improved drastically over the past year. The Boris is mediocre.

As far as the sticks being a collectible, I haven't seen it with the Drac or Boris but the Frank routinely sells for over $20/stick in auctions.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

The Face will be a bit different, there will be a limited release of stuff that is boxed nicely and then there will be stuff that's bundled (I think) to cut down on costs and allow non-Tatuaje collectors to actually get the cigar.


----------



## kdot (Aug 6, 2010)

I actually like the marketing tactics, keeps things fun and interesting. It feels like ive acomplished something if I can get my hands on something like this. And I always smoke them, I dont see the point in getting something and not smoking it.

Saying that it should also be an exceptional smoke.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Somebody PM me when I can get a box!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I aint falling for it this year...For the price of that box, I can get a box of nice Cubans.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

This must be the Tat with the smokeable band someone posted about. The light tobacco strip looks like a band.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> This must be the Tat with the smokeable band someone posted about. The light tobacco strip looks like a band.


Yepp...


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Man, I'm excited for this. I love the chase of these limited release smokes!


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

Esoteric said:


> If memory serves me correct, there are 13 to a box at $13 a piece (MSRP of course) and they used to just go to 13 shops but I think that has long been different.


Pete has changed the format this year. He has told me he will be releasing the original way with 13 per box and only going to 13 stores in the initial run and packaging. After that initial 13 stores, he will make them available to others in just a regular box format without the Monster Series box and in a larger box count, i believe to be 25.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

jarrod said:


> Pete has changed the format this year. He has told me he will be releasing the original way with 13 per box and only going to 13 stores in the initial run and packaging. After that initial 13 stores, he will make them available to others in just a regular box format without the Monster Series box and in a larger box count, i believe to be 25.


I like that, that way everyone is happy. As long as production is still very limited. Even if they doubled of tripled the production for this year compared to last itd still be a very rare cigar.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

Ten-pack of CAO Brazilia Lambadas, found them when taking a quick peek at Joe's Jambalaya at 3 AM before taking someone to the airport.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Another bells and whistle campaign. I don't know any one that liked The Tat The Drac or Boris other than the novelty of owning it. I guess if your a collector you have got to have the whole set.:mmph:


I have to say, the Boris was the worst Tatuaje I've ever smoked--it was just a bad cigar (and I am an unabashed Tatuaje lover--it's my favorite NC brand, bar none). The Drac was/is a nice change-of-pace stick... but I jumped through hoops (and spent too much money) chasing down these sticks last year, and I'm wary of doing it again. If I can find a "face" without too much effort, I'll certainly try one... but I've decided not to join the frenzy this year


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Im going to hunt down a box this year, does newhavanacigar.com usually get some?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Dread said:


> Im going to hunt down a box this year, does newhavanacigar.com usually get some?


Yes.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Let me guess, they put them up at midnight and theyre usually all sold out by 12:01? :lol:


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

18 minutes with Pete Johnson.

http://blip.tv/play/vC2B9aIcAg.m4v


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

gehrig97 said:


> I have to say, the Boris was the worst Tatuaje I've ever smoked--it was just a bad cigar (and I am an unabashed Tatuaje lover--it's my favorite NC brand, bar none). The Drac was/is a nice change-of-pace stick... but I jumped through hoops (and spent too much money) chasing down these sticks last year, and I'm wary of doing it again. If I can find a "face" without too much effort, I'll certainly try one... but I've decided not to join the frenzy this year


I'm glad Gehrig said it... I actually like the Drac. I wanted to try a monster, and I got my hands on two dracs. I had read all the negative reviews, but I actually thoroughly enjoyed it.

Would love to try The Face. It looks like a stunner, and I LOVE the whole 'hunt to find' bit. Of course, I wouldn't wanna pay $30 per stick, but I'm sure there are those out there that would.

I believe the limited edition is being sold with a matching Dupont lighter and some other accessories.

Good luck to those that are in the hunt. May the best man win.

-Fauzi


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

ShortyStogie said:


> I'm glad Gehrig said it... I actually like the Drac. I wanted to try a monster, and I got my hands on two dracs. I had read all the negative reviews, but I actually thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> Would love to try The Face. It looks like a stunner, and I LOVE the whole 'hunt to find' bit. Of course, I wouldn't wanna pay $30 per stick, but I'm sure there are those out there that would.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you back around here Fauzi.

I agree with the two of you... the latest Tatuaje limited release made little sense to me.


----------



## ShaunB (Feb 5, 2010)

How can you find out which B&Ms will be carrying them?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## ShaunB (Feb 5, 2010)

Evonnida said:


>


Doh! Thanks man, sorry, you'd think my first reflex would be to check the damn website. Sorry.

I think I'll head to Lawrence on the 13th(Day after my birthday, woo!) and grab a box or two. Hows that for a first box purchase?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

No problem brother... too bad there are none in Missouri.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Dang man.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Evonnida said:


>


Thank you for posting that! It was a huge help! RG+


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Damn, I'm surprised that there isn't a single retailer in GA.


----------



## tdkimer (Aug 14, 2009)

I just got word that the dressed box of 13 sticks is going to cost $212.26.
Undressed box of 10 $163.28
Is that on par with the past releases?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

My in town B&M will not be getting the dressed boxes, but they will have the boxes of 10 that come after I'm told. I'm pretty tempted to bite on that.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

tdkimer said:


> I just got word that the dressed box of 13 sticks is going to cost $212.26.
> Undressed box of 10 $163.28
> Is that on par with the past releases?


Eh. Not really. B&Ms are SUPPOSED to charge MSRP for the monster series- which is $13 a stick so for boxes of 13 it should be $169.00. Now, you have to add taxes on top of that, so depending on the tax it could be on par. Another important thing to keep in mind is that Pete Johnson eats the SCHIP tax on all his products- so, B&Ms should not add SCHIP when computing taxes.

With these special releases you have to prepare yourself to witness what many would consider shady practices by a B&M. I know that if I ordered a Coffin and they wanted anything above $169 plus shipping I would cross that B&M off the list for future purposes (no MD B&Ms are getting coffins to my knowledge, so because I would be out of state the stores should not charge me tax on top of the MSRP). That being said, I would probably pay the $200.


----------



## walleye (Oct 21, 2006)

Tashaz said:


> Sorry guys but who cares unless your a collector of Tats? Another marketing exercise.:dunno:
> 
> Strong & no doubt lacking finesse.


I'm with you. Been a cigar smoker for 25-years and as I experienced these trends with cigar companies over the years, I stopped getting caught up in the hype. I'm too busy working to chase a cigar. I'm sure they will be well overpriced. I can get a lot more nice Padrons for the cost of one Tat.

I give Pete his marketing dues. He's making a lot of money off these limited releases and the hype he builds.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I guess I am going to have to stop by Tower Cigars on my way back from school on the 13th. If they have them I'll buy one or two, if not no biggie.


----------



## JamesY (Sep 19, 2009)

If anyone wants to trade, I have two Dracs from last years series for two Face gars. I also have two Dracs for two Franks and/or Boris. :lock1:


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

And I thought sticks with non-standard names will never sell according to opinion of a post of mine a while back. LOL! Now excuse me while I light up one of my few remaining Flying Pigs.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

This is the first year I managed to get a Monster series cigar. And it was even the dress box version! So cool! Many thanks to Shawn (zeebra) for the giving me his spot. A couple cigars are already missing and on their way to him.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

JamesY - Contact me at bluelight at pacbell dot net for The Face. Someone PM him this for me as I am a noob on this forum for the moment. Thanks


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

Does anyone know of a shop that has some left?


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

ignite223 said:


> Does anyone know of a shop that has some left?


Ignitite223 contact me at the above mentioned email address and I will give you the details. Or PM if you like.


----------



## ThomasHudson (Dec 16, 2009)

To those that say this is just a marketing ploy and that that is better than the cigar, I say NAY! Know for a lot of cigar companies this rings true, they just want a one up in competition. But Pete Johnson, and Tatuaje, have been getting better and better. Their blends are consistently great. These special edition cigars, at least to me, feel like a gift to us. I like the novelty of these being released as Halloween sticks, it makes this time f year even more enjoyable.

As for the Face, I don't like it as much as the Boris. It is better than the Drac. To me these editions seem like experimental cigars, and so far the Boris is the best experiment. That being said, the Face was very good, and I have one aging to return to in some time and see how it's changed. This cigar does have finesse, lots of finesse --it's as if Leatherface was a ballerina.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

ignite223 said:


> Does anyone know of a shop that has some left?


My local shop has lots left... Actually the new and old store both have lots... They are actually one of the 13... But they are $14.25 a stick though!


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey BOTLs,

Hate to drag up an ancient thread, but does anyone know where I can find one of these? I am dying to try one and was never able to find them... and I can't wait for the Wolf in a couple months.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

bradfordcharles said:


> Hey BOTLs,
> 
> Hate to drag up an ancient thread, but does anyone know where I can find one of these? I am dying to try one and was never able to find them... and I can't wait for the Wolf in a couple months.


P.M. Incoming. Hope I can help, they're great cigars!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Hopefully Brian is helping you out. The chances of finding any retail right now are pretty much nil, the secondary market is really the only way to go. The good news is that these are pretty plentiful on the secondary market and the prices aren't too bad. Keep your eyes peeled for retailers selling the Wolfman, as those are going to sell out quick just like every year's release.


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't wait for the wolf... it's beautiful, not to mention that it's probably going to be real tasty.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

When do we get to know what retailers will have these? The Face was the first one I got to try and I loved them!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

bradfordcharles said:


> Can't wait for the wolf... it's beautiful, not to mention that it's probably going to be real tasty.


Yeah from what Ive heard about the wolfman I want a box.



JayD said:


> When do we get to know what retailers will have these? The Face was the first one I got to try and I loved them!


Best bet would probably be talking you one of your locals and preorder one or something I would think. I didnt get in on the last release so I have no idea how fast they go online.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I would guess that the first week of October Pete will announce the "unlucky 13" retailers that will have dress boxes. They will have those available most likely October 13th. The 10 count boxes will probably go onsale the last week of October. This is all based on how the Face release was organized last year, but I have to think it'll probably go the same way.

EDIT: Last year I only know of two "online" retailers who even listed the Face. They sold out in hours. Don't rely on grabbing a box online, figure out who will have them and call the store directly and get on a waiting list before they come out. Non-Halloween Tat LE's sell out quickly, the Monster Series sells out ridiculously quickly.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Good idea Kevin is there a list of those retailer around from last year anywhere bro? Anyone?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Good idea Kevin is there a list of those retailer around from last year anywhere bro? Anyone?


I think most retailers that carry decent sized accounts with tatuaje get the regular boxes after the first 13 get the dress boxes.

I'll try again this year to get a dress box, but I'm not holding my breath. I'll definitely be happy with a regular box.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Same here, just hoping for atleast 2 of the regular boxes.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Here's the splash page Tatuaje used last October. It has a list of the "unlucky 13" but not the "top 130 retailers" who carried the plain boxes. 
Tatuaje - The Face


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

And I hope the guys that did the ridiculous price gouging get nothing this year


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ktblunden said:


> Here's the splash page Tatuaje used last October. It has a list of the "unlucky 13" but not the "top 130 retailers" who carried the plain boxes.
> Tatuaje - The Face


Thanks Kevin!!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Dread said:


> And I hope the guys that did the ridiculous price gouging get nothing this year


Were any of them actual Tat retailers? I saw some places that had purchased from legitimate sources and then jacked up the price after they were sold out elsewhere.


----------

